# Geniego Firmware



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Have had Geniego unplugged for a long time. Trying to restart, did hard reset. Not working correctly. Is reporting firmware version 1.0.p28-38237s. Is there a more recent version? If so how do I download it?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't check mine right now, but you can't force a download. Leave it connected to the internet and it will update if necessary.

What's not working about it?


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> I can't check mine right now, but you can't force a download. Leave it connected to the internet and it will update if necessary.
> 
> What's not working about it?


All shows in playlist say they are not available for Geniego download. All connectivity checks in app are green and all lights on Geniego are blue.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If it's only been up less than an hour, give it some more time. Later, do a 30 second reset if nothing changes.

Is this the same on all clients - recent clients?


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> If it's only been up less than an hour, give it some more time. Later, do a 30 second reset if nothing changes.
> 
> Is this the same on all clients - recent clients?


Been 24 hours, did a 30 sec reset but still the same. One other client also not working. This why I thought might have outdated firmware.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

How long has it been unplugged? I seem to remember .37s as fairly recent because of the 's'.

I'd give it overnight and see if anything changes.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

My firmware is 1.6.p14-77861S


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

trh said:


> My firmware is 1.6.p14-77861S


Since mine is 1.0.p28-38237s doesn't the 1.0 mean it is a very early version?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> Since mine is 1.0.p28-38237s doesn't the 1.0 mean it is a very early version?


Yup. I would definitely call a CSR to see why you're not getting the latest firmware pushes.


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 26, 2011)

How do you check the firmware version? I've never done that, had my GenieGo since just after they were released.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

kpfleming said:


> How do you check the firmware version? I've never done that, had my GenieGo since just after they were released.


Click "?" on the client and go to System Info.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

kpfleming said:


> How do you check the firmware version? I've never done that, had my GenieGo since just after they were released.





Steve said:


> Click "?" on the client and go to System Info.


If you're using the iPad DirecTV app, rather than the native GenieGo app, the process is different. You first need to connect to the GenieGO by selecting Playlist, on the drop down menu on the left. Once you've connected, go to Settings/GenieGO in the drop downs and then select System Info.


----------



## tomski35 (Sep 7, 2007)

I find rebooting the DVRs usually does the trick.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------

